# Braid recommendations for shark fishing...



## LUPilot

I'm putting together a 6/0 and 9/0 for sharking and was curious what the more experienced sharkers on the forum would recommend for line set ups? I'm planning braid with a mono topshot but I'm not sure what test line would be best or what brand. I've heard a lot of good things about PowerPro but I've recently come across a handful of negative reviews of the stuff too.

Thanks for your time and input!

Hunter


----------



## LUNDY

i prefer power pro with a top shot of bull buster mono, kinda expensive but its strong, and def worth the money


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I like Daiwa boat braid or Diamond Braid, havent had a problem with either, have had some issues with power pro recently. Also the diamond Momoi mono top shot is great


----------



## JoeyWelch

Anything but PowerPro.

You would be better off with an old shoestring!!

Splice your endloop in the braid and use a loop to loop connection for the windon/topshot. You should retain over 95% of the lines test strength.


----------



## JoshH

not powerpro.


----------



## LUPilot

Any particular reason you are so anti-power pro?


----------



## bigrick

any particular reason you want braid?


----------



## LUPilot

More line is the only reason I have. I'm curious as to what types of set ups different people are using for their shark rigs.


----------



## bigrick

I use 80# ande on a 6/0 and have never had problems pulling in big sharks. Senators aren't made for braid and can strip the gears pretty quick if you get a big fish.


----------



## bigrick

I'll sell you my 9/0 if you need one, think it's overkill for anything more than a marlin.


----------



## johnf

Could someone explain "topshot"? Sorry.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## bigrick

braid doesn't stretch, so mono is added to the end of the line.


----------



## JoeyWelch

LUPilot said:


> Any particular reason you are so anti-power pro?


The last roll I bought was 65# and you could break it with your hands directly off the spool it came on. It never went on my reel. I was also burnt another time about 2 years before that. But I did buy 1 roll in between these two that was good, Believe it was 50#. I've bought 3 spools of it in my lifetime. 2 were bad. Don't waste your money on that shit.


----------



## LUPilot

I've heard a lot of people say that they love PowerPro if its over 100lb test, but that anything under 80lb sucked.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try it then. Maybe you will get a good roll. I hope it works for you and you don't regret it. 

BUT

There are severall different brands out there that you could buy and not have to worry about getting a bad spool.


----------



## 85okhai

maybe try some jb hollow then you could splice the topshot in


----------



## FishFighter92

Jerry Brown braid is top quality stuff. If you've got the money it is worth it to get the hallow core, and splice the mono top shot into the hallow braid. If you don't know what that means, it's takin the mono and running it through the middle of the braid, using a needle and making a knot out of that, look it up if you're interested, it's hard for me to explain. JB braid is a lot smoother than power pro in touch.


----------



## 85okhai

The splice between the two lines will also give you the strongest connection


----------



## Randall2point0

I have 1200 yards of #80 lbs green and white Dacron on my 12/0, no top shot and works great...


----------



## 5ANDMAN

I have 2 internationals a 70 vs and a 50 sw I'm concerned is these reels can stand up to braid without getting stripped. I'm targeting sharks as large as I can get. I want braid with a top shot and backing of mono. If anyone has any recommendations please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Justin618

My 9/0 has 500 yards of 80lb braid and 100lb ande on top.

Powerpro is perfectly fine under 100lbs. I use it on all my spinners and I've never had an issue. It's actually on my 9/0 too that gets yakked out and it's held up against sandbars. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Jason

Like I mentioned in another thread, I just bought 1500 meters of 100 lb "power pro" from China off Fleabay fer 79 bucks to line my twins. Kinda scared due to "hearing" crap about it...I read the reviews and the majority said that it proved great results. No mono topshot, cause ifin I get 1 that strips 750 yards, I don't wanna catch it!!!!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



5ANDMAN said:


> I have 2 internationals a 70 vs and a 50 sw I'm concerned is these reels can stand up to braid without getting stripped. I'm targeting sharks as large as I can get. I want braid with a top shot and backing of mono. If anyone has any recommendations please contact me at [email protected]


Why do you want mono - braid - then mono?
Just go braid - mono top shot

Try looking into hallow Dacron, you can have the mono spliced into it with no knot. I have 700 yards of green spot Dacron spliced with 500 yards of mono top shot.


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want mono - braid - then mono?
> Just go braid - mono top shot
> 
> Try looking into hallow Dacron, you can have the mono spliced into it with no knot. I have 700 yards of green spot Dacron spliced with 500 yards of mono top shot.


You should usually put a small amount of mono backing before braid so the braid doesn't slip. Don't necessarily have to, but it helps.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

That's why I called Penn before I order my 12/0 to make sure the new ones came with the little knob to prevent the line from slipping. I see new 30-50w with no knob, don't know why - the manufacturer knows 95% of customer will but a braid backing on them.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Justin618 said:


> You should usually put a small amount of mono backing before braid so the braid doesn't slip. Don't necessarily have to, but it helps.


instead of wasting space putting mono on before your braid backing. Try using electrical tape. 2 even layers works perfect and keeps the braid from slipping.


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> instead of wasting space putting mono on before your braid backing. Try using electrical tape. 2 even layers works perfect and keeps the braid from slipping.


Yeah I do that too. But the amount of mono you before braid is very little.


----------



## fishninmysoul

My buddy has a penn battle 800 with over 400 yards of 50 pound power pro and this past Sunday he landed a huge nurse shark. It took him about 2.5 hours to do but he did. I was there and witnessed every single second of it. That nurse weighed well over 200 pounds. I have pics but don't know how to load them from my iPhone.


----------

